# B450 oder x570 für Ryzen 7 3700x?



## Mirilikath (17. September 2019)

*B450 oder x570 für Ryzen 7 3700x?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane aktuell, mein 2013er FX8320 System in den Ruhestand zu schicken und auf ein neues System um den Ryzen 3700x zu upgraden. Der PC soll hauptsächlich für 1080p Gaming (eventuell demnächst QHD) und zum Arbeiten verwendet werden. Übertakten ist aktuell nicht geplant.

Folgende Komponenten werden aus dem alten System übernommen: 

Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin (630W)
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS4-S 
Grafikkarte: RTX 2060 (Im Frühjahr nach Defekt der alten GTX670 gekauft)
Festplatte (OS): Samsung 970 EVO Plus 500gb M.2 (Schon vor ein paar Wochen im Angebot gekauft) 
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH Edition

Geplante neue Komponenten:

Prozessor: Ryzen 7 3700x
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX LP schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit 
Mainboard: xxx

Ich bin mir aktuell sehr unsicher, welches Mainboard ich unter den Ryzen setzen möchte und verzweifle dabei etwas an der Vielzahl an Möglichkeiten. Mein Budget liegt bei einem absoluten Maximum von 650€ für Prozessor, RAM und Mainboard. Eigentlich bin ich eher auf das beste P/L Verhältnis aus, zu einer billigeren Lösung sage ich daher nicht nein 
Ein Board mit Wifi wäre von Vorteil, da ich in eine neue WG umziehe und es im meinem Zimmer keinen LAN Anschluss gibt. Zwar plane ich bereits mit einer Powerline Lösung,  hätte aber dennoch gerne das Backup per WiFi.

Ursprünglich hatte ich mich auf den x570 Chipsatz festgelegt und mir das MSI Edge Wifi herausgesucht. Hab dann aber gelesen, dass dieses Mängel bei den Spannungswandlern hat und bin dann wieder davon abgekommen. Häufig wird ja bis zum 3700x noch der B450 Chipsatz empfohlen. Hier käme für mich das MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC in Frage, aber hier soll es teils Kompatibilitätsprobleme geben. Letzte Möglichkeit im B450 wäre dann wohl noch das B450 TOMAHAWK MAX, das hätte mzwar kein Wifi, dafür aber einen niedrigen Preis.

Am ehesten tendiere ich nun zum Gigabyte Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite. Hier müsste ich nach meinem Umzug aber zwangsläufig auf Internet per Powerline setzen oder eine Wifi Erweiterungskarte besorgen. Als Alternative käme wohl noch das ASUS TUF GAMING X570-PLUS WIFI in Frage, wobei mir das eigentlich schon ein kleines Stück zu teuer ist.

Ich freue mich über Meinungen dazu und lasse mich auch gerne auf ganz neue Vorschläge ein! Nur beim Ryzen 3700x soll es bleiben


----------



## unthinkable (17. September 2019)

*AW: B450 oder x570 für Ryzen 7 3700x?*

Also ich lese öfter, dass die MSI Boards mit den 8 Phasen deutlich zu schwach ausgelegt wären, kann das aber anhand der Temperaturen, die bei mir die Spannungswandler erreichen, nicht nachvollziehen. Habe zwar einen gut belüfteten Tower, aber selbst bei Prime mit Small FFTS erreichen die kaum 50 Grad.
Wie das allerdings bei einem 16Kerner wäre, kann ich nicht sagen, halte aber die Panikmache rund um die Wandler für übertrieben.


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2019)

*AW: B450 oder x570 für Ryzen 7 3700x?*

Das alte Schrottnetzteil sollte auch dringend neu: be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4 ab €' '59,49 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## julian35152 (17. September 2019)

*AW: B450 oder x570 für Ryzen 7 3700x?*

Auf jeden fall ein x570!

Habe ein 7 3700x und MSI X570 A-Pro bestellt. Das hat 12 Phasen.

Soll Heute oder Morgen ankommen.
Dann kann ich alles Testen und eventuell berichte ich mal in einem Fred darüber.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. September 2019)

*AW: B450 oder x570 für Ryzen 7 3700x?*

Du solltest auf jeden Fall dringend erstmal das Netzteil ersetzen, das ist nämlich Schrott und daran würd ich keine 2060 betreiben.
Sollte man X570 irgendwie ins Budget bekommen, dann würd ich auf jeden  Fall dazu raten! Und wie man gleich sieht, mit 650€ geht das sogar noch so  gerade eben, inkl. Netzteil. 

Übersicht zu den Boards:
->MSI Gaming Edge: Wurde im VRM eindeutig zu heiß, hat am schlechtesten abgeschnitten. Ja es war ein Worst Case Test, ABER man kriegt zum gleichen Preis auch Boards die super abgeschnitten haben. 
->Asus Tuf: PCH Fan offenbar nicht steuerbar (großer Nachteil!) und relativ teuer
->Aorus Elite: Wüsste jetzt nichts negatives bis auf fehlendes Wlan. Hat bisher eigentlich überall nur überzeugt. 
->Alles unter 200€ würd ich nicht nehmen. Die Aussattung, VRM etc. lässt da fast immer zu Wünschen übrig. Das Asus Prime X570-P wäre da die einzige Ausnahme, das ist noch ganz okay. 

Ich muss aber dazu sagen, ne Wlan Karte nachzurüsten ist echt keine Kunst. Dlan wäre ne Überlegung wert und ist btw deutlich besser als jede Wlan Verbindung. Und da du offenbar eh schon an einer anderen Lösung arbeitest, würd ich fehlendes Wlan defintiv nicht als Ausschlusskriterium nehmen. Da gibt es wichtigere Punkte

650€ Max Budget würd ich dann so machen:
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ab €'*'328,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite ab €'*'198,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'59,49 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000 ab €'*'65,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
~653€


----------



## Mirilikath (17. September 2019)

*AW: B450 oder x570 für Ryzen 7 3700x?*

Ok, dann muss wohl auch noch ein neues Netzteil her. Wusste gar nicht, dass mein altes so schlecht war 

Ich bin gerade zufällig auf eine neue Asus Cashback Aktion aufmerksam geworden. Für das ASUS TUF GAMING X570-PLUS WIFI gibt es 40€  Cashback von Asus (ASUS Promotion). Wenn ich das bei Alternate zusammen mit der CPU bestelle, kostet es 545€ im Warenkorb. Nach dem Cashback wären es 505€ und zieht man davon den PVG vom 3700x ab, komme ich auf 177€ für das Board. Das klingt nach einem guten Angebot für ein solides Einsteiger x570 Board mit Wifi und guten Spannungswandlern. Der nicht steuerbare Lüfter stört mich nicht unbedingt, habe eh kein ultra-silent System. Werde wohl gleich bestellen.

Wobei man theoretisch, ebenfalls durch die Cashback Aktion, das Gaming-E für 237€ bekommen könnte.

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für das Gaming-E oder sollte ich dann doch lieber zum billigeren Plus Wifi für 177€ greifen?


----------



## Mirilikath (17. September 2019)

*AW: B450 oder x570 für Ryzen 7 3700x?*

Ist mein RAM nicht etwas besser als der von dir vorgeschlagene? Ich bin nicht vollkommen auf die 650€ festgenagelt. Mit neuem Netzteil kann es dann ruhig auch etwas mehr kosten


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. September 2019)

*AW: B450 oder x570 für Ryzen 7 3700x?*

Dein Ram ist minimal besser ja. Ich hab den nur vorgeschlagen um unter 650€ zu bleiben, weil man das im Alltag sowieso nicht merken kann. 
Du kannst natürlich auch deinen vorgeschlagenen nehmen. 

Mit dem Cashback sei dir bewusst, dass das ganze MONATE dauert, bis du da irgendeinen Cent siehst. Der nicht steuerbare Lüfter ist schon ein Nachteil, denn so ein kleiner Lüfter dreht halt sehr schnell und ist daher doch deutlich zu hören, lauter als alle anderen Lüfter. 
Ich würde weiterhin bei Aorus Elite + PCI Wlan Karte bleiben.
Gigabyte hat einfach bisher mehr alle anderen Hersteller überzeugt was X570 betrifft. In jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## claster17 (17. September 2019)

*AW: B450 oder x570 für Ryzen 7 3700x?*

Würde beim RAM eher auf diesen setzen, denn diese haben garantiert Micron E-Die, welcher sich meist hervorragend takten lässt:
Produktvergleich Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB, DDR4-3200 Geizhals (identisch bis auf Farbe)



julian35152 schrieb:


> MSI X570 A-Pro. Das hat 12 Phasen.



Nö, es sind 8+2 Phasen.


----------



## Jenkiiins (17. September 2019)

*AW: B450 oder x570 für Ryzen 7 3700x?*

Ich habe mir Anfang August meinen PC mit dem E-Gaming bestellt und mein Cashback ist schon da.
Zum Lüfter lässt sich sagen, der ist absolut leise, selbst bei meiner 360er Custom-Wakü höre ich ihn nicht raus. Ich versteh nicht wieso darüber immer soviel Panik gemacht wird.
Ich war noch nie so zufrieden mit meinem PC.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. September 2019)

*AW: B450 oder x570 für Ryzen 7 3700x?*



Jenkiiins schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Anfang August meinen PC mit dem E-Gaming bestellt und mein Cashback ist schon da.
> Zum Lüfter lässt sich sagen, der ist absolut leise, selbst bei meiner 360er Custom-Wakü höre ich ihn nicht raus. Ich versteh nicht wieso darüber immer soviel Panik gemacht wird.
> Ich war noch nie so zufrieden mit meinem PC.



Weil E-Gaming =/= TufUnd zweitens gab es hier nur wenige Beiträge weiter unten ein Nutzerreview vom Tuf. Der PCH Fan würde als derart störend empfunden, dass das Board zurückgeschickt wurde. Jeder empfindet da wohl anders, aber ich empfehle nicht einfach blind ein Board ohne auf sowas hinzuweisen. Jeder ist da bestimmt anders empfindlich.


----------



## drstoecker (17. September 2019)

*AW: B450 oder x570 für Ryzen 7 3700x?*

Schau dir das mal an, abzüglich Gutschein und cashback bleibt es unter 200€

Asus X570 Promo: z.B. Asus ROG Strix X570-F Gaming (ATX, AMD X570 fuer Ryzen 3000, 4x DDR4-4400, 3x PCIe 4.0, HDMI, DP, USB-C, RGB-Header) - mydealz.de

ich würde es auch gerne kaufen aber ich sehen keinen Vorteil zu meinem C6H.


----------



## Mirilikath (17. September 2019)

*AW: B450 oder x570 für Ryzen 7 3700x?*

Ich habe heute Nacht noch das TUF Gaming bestellt, hauptsächlich aufgrund des verbauten Wifi Moduls und des trotzdem geringen Preises. Ich finde, für 177€ nach Abzug des Cashbacks kann man da nicht viel falsch machen. Mir ist klar, dass mir das Cashback nicht sofort ausgezahlt wird. Aber ich bekomme lieber in ein paar Monaten noch mal Geld zurück und hab dann am Ende weniger bezahlt, als jetzt gleich einen geringeren Rechnungsbetrag, am Ende aber doch mehr bezahlt zu haben.

Ein bisschen Sorge habe ich schon mit der Lautstärke des Lüfters, aber eigentlich bin ich da nicht empfindlich. Dafür passt so alles genau in mein vorher geplantes Budget und ich muss mich nicht noch extra um eine PCI Wifi Karte kümmern  Falls das Board aber wirklich extrem laut sein sollte, kann man es ja immer noch zurückschicken. Ich werde die nächste Tage mal berichten.


----------



## SaPass (17. September 2019)

*AW: B450 oder x570 für Ryzen 7 3700x?*

Ich denke, dass du für diesen Preis ein super Board bekommen hast. Auf deinen Bericht bin ich schon gespannt.

Bei den "günstigen" MSI X570 Boards sind die Spannungswandler ein häufiges Diskussionsthema. Das hast du ja schon treffend festgestellt. Für den 3700X (ohne PBO/OC) reichen sie aber völlig aus. Ich habe mir vor ein bis zwei Monaten das MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus gekauft und erst nachträglich von der Diskussion um die Spannungswandler etwas mitbekommen. Ich überlegte ob ich dieses Board austausche und habe aber zuerst geschaut, wie warm die Mosfets tatsächlich werden: 61°C nach 60 Minuten prime95. Das ist meiner Meinung nach völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2019)

*AW: B450 oder x570 für Ryzen 7 3700x?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Weil E-Gaming =/= TufUnd zweitens gab es hier nur wenige Beiträge weiter unten ein Nutzerreview vom Tuf. Der PCH Fan würde als derart störend empfunden, dass das Board zurückgeschickt wurde. Jeder empfindet da wohl anders, aber ich empfehle nicht einfach blind ein Board ohne auf sowas hinzuweisen. Jeder ist da bestimmt anders empfindlich.



Also ich hab meinen PCH-Fan im offenen Aufbau überhaupt nicht beachtet gehabt, also war er auch nicht auffällig störend. Neben dem fast lautlosen DRP4 hätte ich ihn sonst auf jeden Fall gehört. 
Review: [Sammelthread] Ryzen 3000 - Erfahrungen aus der Community| Seite 5 | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. September 2019)

*AW: B450 oder x570 für Ryzen 7 3700x?*

Auf jeden Fall berichten wie du das board findest interessiert mich auch! Zweifelt ja auch keiner daran, dass das ein super board ist. Nur das mit dem Lüfter ist einem User hier sehr negativ aufgefallen. Aber da das nun mal subjektives Empfinden ist, bin ich mal auf ne zweite Meinung gespannt.


----------

